# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Dijete kao porezna olakšica

## doraififi

Dragi svi, molim vas pomoć. Imam dijete od 3.g. koje je od početka porezna olakšica mužu jer ima veću plaću nego ja. E sada muž je dijete stavio na svoju PK karticu i "koristi" olakšicu kroz cijeli godinu. Stavila sam pod navodnike jer muž ima dogovorenu neto plaću i ne dobije ni lipe više da ima još 5 djece na sebi. Čekamo i drugu bebu pa me sada zanima što da radimo. Naime znam da bi dobio dosta veliki povrat da djete/dijecu prijavi samo na poreznoj prijavi u veljači. Da li se djeca smiju skinuti sa PK kartice (kao olakšica za cijelu godinu po mjesecima) i prijavljivati samo na poreznoj prijavi? Ako može koja je procedura sa ovim djetetom koje je već prijavljeno (da ga suprug skine sa kartice ili?) a koja je procedura sa novim bebačem (tj da ga onda ni ne stavljamo na PK karticu). Nadam se da sam razumljivo objasnila što me muči baš i nisam nešto stručna u ovoj oblasti  :Embarassed:

----------


## umiljata

ne znam odgovore na sva tvoja pitanja, ali znam da svakako možeš dijete prijaviti samo na poreznoj prijavi, tako mi radimo. MM obje naše cure stavlja u svoju poreznu prijavu.
e sad, mislim da bi najbolje bilo da prvo dijete odjavi na kraju godine.

----------


## gita75

dok je mm radio kod privatnika i imao dogovorenu neto plaću, mi smo za djecu tražili povrat poreza kroz prijavu poreza. inače bi vidio šipak od tog poreza. znači, nisu bili nikome na poreznoj kartici.

----------


## vlatka100

prvo dijete ti nosi 35% od osnovice plače, a drugo 50%. Ako imaš oboje na sebi onda se zbrajaju. Najbolje je da onaj tko ima veću plaću da si uzme drugo djete na poreznu karticu.

----------


## doraififi

Ma svakako bi oboje djece bilo porezna olakšica mužu. Zna li netko proceduru za skidanje djeteta sa PK kartice? PK karticu treba uzeti kod poslodavca pa otići u poreznu Upravu? Hvala vam svima

----------


## gita75

u poreznoj ti svakako daju novu, samo ne znam jel treba donijeti staru.
nazovi pa provjeri.

----------


## Sirius Black

Njabolje da skine djecu s PK pa na kraju godine podnese poreznu prijavu gdje će staviti djecu kao olakšicu pa će dobiti povrat poreza

----------


## trampolina

Nek skine dijete s pk (odeš na poreznu s pk, u čas središ). Ja svoje držim trenutno na bakinij kartici, više mi se isplati.
Prošle godine su isto bili na njenoj, ali sam nešto ispremećala po prijavi (znači može se staviti i na nekog drugog bez obzira na čijoj je pk).

Ali obavezno predaj poreznu prijavu (jeste učinili to za prošlu godinu?).

----------


## doraififi

> Nek skine dijete s pk (odeš na poreznu s pk, u čas središ). Ja svoje držim trenutno na bakinij kartici, više mi se isplati.
> Prošle godine su isto bili na njenoj, ali sam nešto ispremećala po prijavi (znači može se staviti i na nekog drugog bez obzira na čijoj je pk).
> 
> Ali obavezno predaj poreznu prijavu (jeste učinili to za prošlu godinu?).


Ma nismo za prošlu jer ju je koristio kao olakšicu na bazi mjeseca  :Sad:

----------


## vlatka100

ako nemaš nikakve olakšice osim osobnog odbitka (2200, svi ga imaju), onda plačaš porez i prirez. Država ti vraća samo porez, prirez ti se ne vraća. Ako ti je uvećano (jer imaš djete na pk), onda ti postoji mogučnost (barem je kod mene tako), da je osobni odbitak veći, pa ne plaćam ni porez ni prirez.

----------


## MarijaP

Vlatka100, od kud ti ovi podaci? nešto se mijenjalo?
prvo dijete je faktor 0,5, drugo faktor 0,7, treće 1.....
2200*0,5
2200*0,7
Tako se računa.
Vraća se i porez i prirez onome tko to može ostvariti, ne samo porez.

----------


## gita75

> Vlatka100, od kud ti ovi podaci? nešto se mijenjalo?
> prvo dijete je faktor 0,5, drugo faktor 0,7, treće 1.....
> 2200*0,5
> 2200*0,7
> Tako se računa.
> Vraća se i porez i prirez onome tko to može ostvariti, ne samo porez.


ovi faktori se zbrajaju, znači za prvo dijete je faktor 1,5 (1+0,5) za drugo 2,2 (1+0,5+0,7) mislim da je za treće 3,4 (1+0,5+0,7+1,2).

----------


## nela08

Jel ima netko volje objasniti mi kako olaksica za djecu uopce funkcionira.... Brojke mi nisu jaca strana i bas mi to i nije prejasno.  :Very Happy:

----------


## gita75

> Jel ima netko volje objasniti mi kako olaksica za djecu uopce funkcionira.... Brojke mi nisu jaca strana i bas mi to i nije prejasno.


svatko ima pravo na osobni odbitak (to je 2200 kn). taj dio primanja se ne oporezuje.
kod onih koji nemaju poreznu olakšicu koeficijent s kojim se množi osobni odbitak je 1.
svako dijete povećava koeficijent kako sam gore napisala.
0. bez djece 2200x1=2200
1. djete 2200x1,5 (1+0,5 za dijete)=3300
2. djete 2200x2,2 (1+0,5 za prvo dijete+0,7 za drugo dijete)=4840

to bi zapravo značilo da onom bez djece ne oporezuju 2200 kn, onom s jednim djetetom ne oporezuju 3300 kn, a onom s dvoje djece 4840 kn. 
u prijevodu, za istu bruto plaću dobiju različitu neto plaću.

----------


## trampolina

Ja bi samo napomenula jednu stvar, jer vidim da ima dosta ljudi koji ne znaju kako porezne olakšice funkcioniraju.Bez obzira što se porezne olakšice koriste na mjesečnoj bazi vi uvijek možete na kraju porezne godine izračunati što vam više paše-vratiti dobivene olakšice a npr. preko supruga dobiti više.Meni se tako jedne godine dogodilo da mi je isplatljivije bilo staviti djecu baki kao olakšicu a vratiti ono što sam na mjesečnoj bazi dobijala na njih (bili su na mojoj poreznoj kartici). Razlika je bila oko 1500 kn, nije mala svota, muslum da se isplatilo malo kalkulirati.

----------


## nela08

> svatko ima pravo na osobni odbitak (to je 2200 kn). taj dio primanja se ne oporezuje.
> kod onih koji nemaju poreznu olakšicu koeficijent s kojim se množi osobni odbitak je 1.
> svako dijete povećava koeficijent kako sam gore napisala.
> 0. bez djece 2200x1=2200h
> 1. djete 2200x1,5 (1+0,5 za dijete)=3300
> 2. djete 2200x2,2 (1+0,5 za prvo dijete+0,7 za drugo dijete)=4840
> 
> to bi zapravo značilo da onom bez djece ne oporezuju 2200 kn, onom s jednim djetetom ne oporezuju 3300 kn, a onom s dvoje djece 4840 kn. 
> u prijevodu, za istu bruto plaću dobiju različitu neto plaću.


Hvala. Jasno.  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

> Ja bi samo napomenula jednu stvar, jer vidim da ima dosta ljudi koji ne znaju kako porezne olakšice funkcioniraju.Bez obzira što se porezne olakšice koriste na mjesečnoj bazi vi uvijek možete na kraju porezne godine izračunati što vam više paše-vratiti dobivene olakšice a npr. preko supruga dobiti više.Meni se tako jedne godine dogodilo da mi je isplatljivije bilo staviti djecu baki kao olakšicu a vratiti ono što sam na mjesečnoj bazi dobijala na njih (bili su na mojoj poreznoj kartici). Razlika je bila oko 1500 kn, nije mala svota, muslum da se isplatilo malo kalkulirati.


A kako to izracunas? 
Nisam imala pojma da djeca mogu doci na PK od nekig drugog osim roditelja. 
Ja recimo radim u skoli, tj. 3 skole, 2 srednje i 1 osnovna. Nekad imam satnicu, vecinom ne. Uglavnom imam uplatu poreza i to veliku. Cak1500 kn ove godine. Djeca su na muzevoj PK jer ima malo vecu placu i "u jednom komadu". Kako to iskalkulirati da nam eventualno bude povoljnije.

----------


## gita75

> A kako to izracunas? 
> Nisam imala pojma da djeca mogu doci na PK od nekig drugog osim roditelja. 
> Ja recimo radim u skoli, tj. 3 skole, 2 srednje i 1 osnovna. Nekad imam satnicu, vecinom ne. Uglavnom imam uplatu poreza i to veliku. Cak1500 kn ove godine. Djeca su na muzevoj PK jer ima malo vecu placu i "u jednom komadu". Kako to iskalkulirati da nam eventualno bude povoljnije.


ja ispunim svake godine onaj samoizračunavajući obrazac od erste banke pa vidim na koga mi više paše.

----------


## ana.m

˘Moja djeca su na mojoj PK kartici i za godine kada sam ja bila na porodiljnom, djecu nismo prebacivali na muževu PK karticu, dakle nitko nije koristio poreznu olakšicu, pa bi onda mm predao zahtjev za povrat poreza i uvijek smo liejpu cifru dobili nazad. Dakle, odjavi dijete s njegove PK kartice, drugo ne prijavljuj i kad se predaje zahtjev za ispaltu poreza predjate njegovu IP karticu, i podacima od djece kao olakšicu i dobit ćete povbrat poreza.

----------


## andiko

ja sam ove godine vratila sav svoj porez i ostale mjesece pisala djecu na muzevu karticu...(bila sam dio godine na porodiljnom) kad sam radila, koristila sam olaksicu...a ovo ostalo sam iskombinirala prijavu.
a za nećakinje baka koristi olakšicu, jer im se to vise isplati

----------


## doraififi

> ˘Moja djeca su na mojoj PK kartici i za godine kada sam ja bila na porodiljnom, djecu nismo prebacivali na muževu PK karticu, dakle nitko nije koristio poreznu olakšicu, pa bi onda mm predao zahtjev za povrat poreza i uvijek smo liejpu cifru dobili nazad. Dakle, odjavi dijete s njegove PK kartice, drugo ne prijavljuj i kad se predaje zahtjev za ispaltu poreza predjate njegovu IP karticu, i podacima od djece kao olakšicu i dobit ćete povbrat poreza.


Sve jasno tako ćemo, puno hvala

----------


## AndrejaMa

A što da radimo kada nam se rode dječica?
Bit će ih 5. Da li sve na jednu PK ili da se podjelimo?
Sada su svi na PK od MM.
I koliko je to onda?

----------


## jelena.O

možete djeliti djecu kak hoćete

ili procentualno ako hoćete

----------


## MarijaP

Dok si na porodiljnom, svi na muza.

----------


## jelena.O

Zavisi kakvu muž ima plaču ako je fiksna bolje da deca nisu ničija

----------


## Loryblue

> Zavisi kakvu muž ima plaču ako je fiksna bolje da deca nisu ničija


joj kako su me ova "ničija djeca" nasmijala.
ja imam fiksnu plaću. djeca su stalno na mojoj PK kartici, odnosno prijavljena su na mene.
šta sad trebam napravit da dogodine dobijem povrat poreza?
mogu li ih sada skinuti s moje kartice? isplati li mi se to? ako da znači trebam uzeti PK karticu u firmi i otići na poreznu i samo kazat da hoću skinuti djecu s moje PK kartice? jesam li dobro skužila?
a onda dogodine u veljači kod ispunjavanja porezne prijave navesti da imam djecu?

----------


## jelena.O

uprav to skinuti djete s kartice.

----------


## Trina

Mi smo imali cirkus s tim jer je muž, prešavši na novi posao i dogovorenu plaću, shvatio da je firma njegovu plaću obračunala skupa s olakšicom na djecu. On je računao da je plaća dogovorena fer, odnosno da se njih ne tiče koliko on ima djece i koliko ih je prijavljeno na njega ali oni to tako nisu napravili (kasnije smo shvatili da je kod nas to uobičajena praksa. Uglavnom, da ne duljim, skinuo ih je sa svoje kartice i očekujemo veći povrat poreza. Nije problem.

----------


## Loryblue

hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## jelena.O

trina a kaj je pisalo na ugovoru plača neto ili bruto? Ako su dogovorili neto onda su sasvim u pravu.

----------


## littletunafish

možeš skidati i stavljati kako oćeš. 
i možeš dobiti retroaktivno za cijelu godinu tj.za onaj period od rođenja bebe. 
meni je to bio slučaj da sam mamu koja je nezaposlena stavila na poreznu olakšicu, čini mi se u 11. ili 12 mj, i kasnije kod prijave poreza sam to prijavila i dobila za sve ostale mjesece iz te godine.

----------


## Trina

> trina a kaj je pisalo na ugovoru plača neto ili bruto? Ako su dogovorili neto onda su sasvim u pravu.


U ugovoru je pisala bruto plaća a usmeno su se dogovorili neto. Znači, pri razgovoru za posao rečeno mu je da ima xy plaću. Kad su mu dali ugovor, bruto plaća je bila oblikovana po poreznoj olakšici na djecu, oni su vidjeli koliko djece je prijavljeno na njega i tako mu obračunali plaću. Ne kužim se previše u te stvari ali ako je dogovren određen iznos plaće, imaju li oni pravo oblikovati plaću po poreznoj olakšici, odnosno u realnosti dati mu plaću za 1000 i nešto kn manju ali zbog djece ona je narasla na dogovorenu?

----------


## nokia

Molim ako netko zna da mi udjeli savjet.
dijete mi je prijavljeno na supruga, ja sam promijenila posao i placa mi je dosta veca od njegove.
Ako prebacim dijete na sebe, recimo krajem studenog, da li u godišnjoj poreznoj prijavi,mogu navesti dijete kao olakšicu, i da li onda samo za prosinac ili ?
ili dijete samo odjavim s suprugove kartice...to mi malo nije bas najjasnije :Unsure: 
hvalaaa

----------


## mona

> Molim ako netko zna da mi udjeli savjet.
> dijete mi je prijavljeno na supruga, ja sam promijenila posao i placa mi je dosta veca od njegove.
> Ako prebacim dijete na sebe, recimo krajem studenog, da li u godišnjoj poreznoj prijavi,mogu navesti dijete kao olakšicu, i da li onda samo za prosinac ili ?
> ili dijete samo odjavim s suprugove kartice...to mi malo nije bas najjasnije
> hvalaaa


Mozes ju iskoristiti kao olaksicu za cijelu godinu ali kroz prijavu za povrat poreza.predate prijavu i muz i ti, na njegovoj predas bez djeteta pa on plati porez koji nije platio ove godine a na tvoju prijavu stavis dijete i ti dobijes povrat.
Mozete i dio godine pisati na jednog a dio godine na drugog roditelja

----------


## filip

Moze pomoc!Na czsr su mi rekli da muz ode sa pk karticom u pu i da prijavi invaliditet za dijete koje je bolesno,da ce dobiti veci koeficijent.E sad,na njegovoj poreznoj su sva djeca,on dobiva istu placu cijelu godinu.Automatski je dobio povrat poreza bez da je predavao i dobio povrat za one mjesece sto je bio na bolovanju.Zar nebi trebao dobiti neki povrat i za to sto su djeca na njegovoj pk kartici?Na rjesenju od povrata nista ne pise.pomagajte,ja mislim da ga je gazda mozda zaribao.

----------


## jelena.O

Koliko cca dobi plaću koliko je cca porez ali nemoj gledati zadnju plaću nego neku od prije mjesec dva

----------


## filip

E sad,on je na bolovanju od 2 mj.

----------


## filip

A taman je 1.2 presao od jednog poslodavca kod drugog.i radio 2 dana i uzeo bolovanje.

----------


## jelena.O

Onda ni ne plaća porez, ček ti radiš polovicno?

----------


## filip

Ja trenutno koristim rod.dopust za 3 dijete.

----------


## jelena.O

Pa kaj nije on onda na njezi jer ne možeš ti bit na porodiljnom a on na bolovanju za nju
Kak je cura, a kak dečko?

----------


## filip

Ja mogu bit na por.za trece dijete a on je na bolovanju za bolesno.Jedna socijalna radnica mi je uspjela pomoc oko tih peripetija na pocetku.
Curka je prosla transplantaciju,100%je bratova kostana srz evo vec skoro 3 mjeseca od transpl.Brat se brzo oporavio.

----------


## filip

> Onda ni ne plaća porez, ček ti radiš polovicno?


Kako onda dobije povrat poreza?

----------


## jelena.O

Dobio je za razliku od ta dva mjeseca kaj je radio

----------


## filip

Jel mi bolje da djecu maknemo sa pk kartice pa ih krajem godine vratimo?

----------


## jelena.O

U ovom slučaju ako je stalno na bolovanju ispada isto. Ali ako će raditi i imati uvijek istu plaću bez obzira na olakšice (dali jedno ili deset djece) onda je bolje da nisu na kartici

----------


## kudri

Cure, pomoć. Kako da znam na koga se više isplati prijaviti djecu kao poreznu olakšicu? Da li je visina plaće jedini razlog?Imamo dvoje djece. Do sada su bili prijavljeni na supruga. Oboje radimo u državnoj/javnoj upravi, tako da na ugovoru imamo brutto plaću. Plaće su nam podjednake.

----------


## spajalica

odes na kalkulator placa, i provjeri. imas ih na netu. 
http://www.rrif.hr/kalkulator_placa.html

----------


## jelena.O

eto novih povoljnijih olakšica http://www.isplate.info/kalkulator-place-2017.aspx

----------


## martincius

trebamo podnijeti poreznu prijavu jer mi dijete rodeno u 2016 nije jos na nicijoj PK.
ako je jedno dijete na mene, a drugo prijavimo na oca ili baku, racuna li se na drugoj PK to drugo dijete kao 0,7 ili 0,5 (jer je jedina olaksica tati/baki)?

----------


## jelena.O

možeš vezati ali onda u obje prijave moraš staviti obadva rodna lista

ujedno vidi si sad su malo drugačije podjele prvog, drugog i inog djeteta...  post gore moj....

za to novo dijete stavlajš u mjesec u kojem je rođano olakšicu, bez obzira bilo to 1., 15., 28 ili 31. dan u mjesecu ima pravo na CIJELU olakšicu

----------


## martincius

koje obje prijave? prijavit cemo preko jednog (mene, oca ili bake). sad sam racunala, svejedno je preko koga cemo, isto ispadne ako se racuna 0,7 za drugo dijete na bilo kome.

ovo sto si ti poslala je za 2017, meni treba za 2016.
za ovo za mjesec u kojem je rodeno nisam znala, tnx!

----------


## jelena.O

sory da imaš pravo  ovo s 2017.


ako želiš da imaš kao 0.5+0.7 za dvoje djece, i ako želiš djecu pisati dvjema različitim osobama onda trebaš u obje prijave staviti rodni list ( s time ako je i baka u kombinaciji, i papir kakve veze ima baka s detetom), imaš kućice dole kod poreznih olakšica ako pišeš za dvije osobe onda svakoj moraš napisati oboje djece, ali s različitim postocima

----------


## filip

Mi smo maknuli klince sa muzeve pk.E sad ako ce on cijelu 2017 god.biti na bolovanju.ja sam na rodiljnom.ako bi 2018 predavala za povrat dali bi kaj dobili?

----------


## jelena.O

Ovisno o tvojim primanjima

----------


## filip

Ja sam na rodiljnom do 6/2018

----------


## jelena.O

onda možeš pričati o povratu tek 2018, ili  se sjeti kak staviti djecu

kako cura?

----------


## filip

Hvala.Curka je dobro.Doma je od 11mj.Nalazi su dobri,bratova je 100% kostana i dalje.Samo sto ove dvije mlade koje idu u vrtic stalno nekaj donesu iz vrtica pa i ona pokupi.Jedva cekamo toplije vrijeme.

----------


## jelena.O

Ne postoji opcije da su male doma?

----------


## filip

Evo mene opet sa pitanjem.
Iduce god predajem zpp doh obrazac.
Predala bi i za muza koji je u 2018 bio na bolovanju do kraja 8.mj i sad u 9 je poceo raditi.Placa mu je oko 8.000 neto.Ja sam na statusu od 3mj i planiram prikazati jedno dijete na obrascu.Dali da na njega stavim 3 i 4 dijete ili samo 3.?

----------


## jelena.O

A ne misliš i sad iskoristiti nešto
Veliki ti nije više olakšica osim ako ne radi ali tad je uzdržavanju član 0.5
Djeca su 1. 0.7
2. 1
3. 1.2
Ali imaš možda i +1 na cirkulaciju ako imaš važeće rješenje,

----------


## jelena.O

Ti imaš pravo samo troje djece prijaviti,osim ako veliki ne radi ali tad je on uzdrzavsjuća osoba 0.5 te mjesece kad nije radio.
Dijete 1. 0.7
Dijete 2. 1
Dijete 3. 1.4
Ako imate kakvi rješenje od cure,onda nju imaš još +1 bod na vrijeme kad ima rješenje
S time da djeca mogu biti sva kod istog roditelja ili jedno Simo dva tamo,ali treba onda nx obje prijave pisati da je jedno recimo njegovo,tvoje dvoje ili kak se dogovorite,u svakom slučaju treba pisati obje prijave.
Može i sad prijaviti koje djete pa odma dobi bar malo veći neto van,ok kod privatnika koji ima neto isti bez obzira jel imaš jedno ili 20 uzdrzavaoca je bolje prijaviti sve u veljači
Ako ćeš čekati veljaču kako se to tad izračuna.

----------


## jelena.O

> A ne misliš i sad iskoristiti nešto
> Veliki ti nije više olakšica osim ako ne radi ali tad je uzdržavanju član 0.5
> Djeca su 1. 0.7
> 2. 1
> 3. 1.2
> Ali imaš možda i +1 na cirkulaciju ako imaš važeće rješenje,


Ovo zanemari ,

----------


## puntica

Treba paziti JAKO na to koliko djece gdje prijavljuješ. Nema više 1., 2., 3. dijete kao što je nekada bilo, nego je sada 1., 2., 3. dijete na istoj poreznoj kartici. Muž i ja predali zpp doh i dobili krivi izračun. Pa se žalili, pa opet krivo. A ustvari mi smo bili u krivu.
Imamo dvoje djece. Ako su oboje na npr. mojoj poreznoj kartici onda je 1. dijete 0,7 a drugo 1, ali ako je jedno dijete kod mene a drugo kod muža onda su oboje djece 0.7 (nema drugog djeteta!!!). Rekla nam je +'ena iz porezne uprave da je to promjena od 2017. godine. Do sada znam da sigurno nije bilo tako. I savjetovala nam je da djecu podijelimo na postotke, a ne na komade  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

Ako napraviš vezane prijave i u svakoj veliš ovo je moje a ovo njegovo ili kak se dogovorite onda može on Instagram jedno dijete koje mu je 1. a ti imaš imaš ostalo dvoje koje ti je 2. I 3. Podjelu sami radite
A može i ono dva su moja 80posto , i dva su njegova 20 posto ili kak odlučite
Malo mi je čudno puntice da ti nisi znala dobro riješiti,ili da ne znaš ko to zna
Ja sam daleko miljama od računovodstva i znam te stvari.
Pa ako će ti ikad trebati javi se.možeš dobiti i koju preporuku s rode ako ti treba :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Da možda nije lošije da se podijele postoci djece

----------


## Cathy

> Evo mene opet sa pitanjem.
> Iduce god predajem zpp doh obrazac.
> Predala bi i za muza koji je u 2018 bio na bolovanju do kraja 8.mj i sad u 9 je poceo raditi.Placa mu je oko 8.000 neto.Ja sam na statusu od 3mj i planiram prikazati jedno dijete na obrascu.Dali da na njega stavim 3 i 4 dijete ili samo 3.?


Pa ništa te ne košta staviti dvoje na njega, s obzirom da tebi treba samo jedno.

----------


## filip

Sin radi tako da njega nemrem.
Druga kcer ima rjesenje pa sam mislila staviti nju ksebi.Meni je svejedno dali je jedno ili troje.Samo mi je za muza.Njemu se gleda placa za 9,10,11 i 12 mjesec.

----------


## jelena.O

Ok kakvo imaš rješenje?

----------


## jelena.O

Inače ja imam sve uvedeno na poreznoj veći klinci muževi,malac moj

----------


## puntica

> Ako napraviš vezane prijave i u svakoj veliš ovo je moje a ovo njegovo ili kak se dogovorite onda može on Instagram jedno dijete koje mu je 1. a ti imaš imaš ostalo dvoje koje ti je 2. I 3. Podjelu sami radite
> A može i ono dva su moja 80posto , i dva su njegova 20 posto ili kak odlučite
> Malo mi je čudno puntice da ti nisi znala dobro riješiti,ili da ne znaš ko to zna
> Ja sam daleko miljama od računovodstva i znam te stvari.
> Pa ako će ti ikad trebati javi se.možeš dobiti i koju preporuku s rode ako ti treba


Itekako znam. Radim svake godine, moram radit svake godine. 
Djeca nisu na poreznoj kartici.
Na prijavi stavim (uglavnom) jedno sebi jedno mužu. Njemu prvo dijete 0,7 a sebi drugo dijete 1.
*Ali za 2017. godinu se promijenilo*, kako sam gore napisala. Napravila sam isto kao i svake godine. Kad je došlo rješenje skužila sam da su i mužu i meni priznali odbitak 0.7 (kao da imamo dvoje prve djece?!?!?) Pa sam pisala žalbu, i molila da isprave i meni priznaju 2. dijete (koeficijent 1 a ne 0.7 koji koristi muž). Pa je došlo novo rješenje. Opet isto. Priznali i meni i njemu ISTI osobni odbitak za cijelu godinu tj. 66.600kn. Onda sam otišla u poreznu reći im da su maloumni i da ne možemo imati dvaput prvo dijete!!! Pa mi je žena u poreznoj rekla da je puno ljudi bilo ljuto jer to baš i nisu iskomunicirali kako spada pa su dobili manje povrate od očekivanog, ali da od 2017. se pojam prvo, drugi, treće itd. dijete odnosi isključivo na redoslijed djece na nečijoj poreznoj kartici. Može meni bit 5. dijete, ali ako mi je to dijete jedino na poreznoj kartici onda se računa kao prvo (0,7). Objasnila mi je da kakti ja uzdržavam jedno dijete i muž jedno dijete.  :Mad:  Svatko svoje hahaha Uglavnom, nemojte se zeznut (ako već niste haha) jer se to promijenilo. Sada vam se najviše isplati imati svu djecu na jednoj ili obje porezne kartice pa računati postotke koje svaki roditelj koristi.
Malo sam se raspisala ali nadam se da će nekom bit korisno. 

p.s. našla i članak gdje je više manje objašnjeno https://narod.hr/dom-i-obitelj/prija...u-vec-postotke

p.s.2 ne znam zašto se o tome prošle godine nije više pričalo. Od 2 prijateljice koje rade u računovodstvu jedna pojma nije imala a druga se iščuđavala kako ne znam  :Laughing:

----------


## filip

Imamo za kcer rijesenje od komisije s vjestacenja.
A sjetila sam se da je muz ove god.maknuo starijeg sa svoje PK.I on je poceo ove god.raditi.Da nebi muzu doslo da mora nekaj platiti za sina?

----------


## jelena.O

Ako ga je maknuo taj mjesec kad je počeo raditi onda je ok.
S time da i din može svoju olakšicu razvući preko cijele godine

----------


## jelena.O

Sin može svoju olakšicu razvući preko cijele godine,a otac samo do vremena kad je se industrija bio nezaposlen

----------

